# My fresh BNR32



## DaveNeedham (Dec 29, 2013)

So last week I picked up my 32 from Ron at RK tuning after being bought and shipped over by Newera. 

I must say Matt, Miguel and Ron have been amazing and helped me out a lot along the way, any questions they were right back to me and the quality of the car is outstanding.

It's even better in real life but here are some pics,

Six days after picking him up last Monday at his first meet/show










A couple from a shoot yesterday


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Fresh!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/233714-r32-garage-saurus-example-newera-supplied.html


Just to remind people its the car on the above link

David, enjoy the 32 its a stunner

(And you chose some good upgrades on top)


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Looks lovely - congrats!!

Brakes look good - what other mods does it have? 

What are your plans with it?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Has sensible mods but brakes been upgraded front /rear

Very careful previous owner

When i saw this in jan i nearly bought it myself


----------



## DaveNeedham (Dec 29, 2013)

Cheers guys!

Parts wise here is a list,

Engine & Drivetrain

Blitz aus power air filters 
Trust oil cooler/ relocated oil filter mount 
Laile cooling panel
Garage Saurus ROM ECU/ fuel pressure regulator
Blitz dual solenoid boost controller
Garage Saurus oil catch tank
Trust front pipe
HKS super dragger cat back
Nismo single plate clutch
V-Spec diff cover
Tomei oil filler cap
Billion brake master cylinder band
Auto meter electronic boost gauge
HKS Timing gears
HKS cam belt
GReddy hard pipe kit
Nismo oil filter
Spitfire coilpacks 
Carbon fibre radiator hangers


Handling & Braking

Volk racing TE37's 17x9.5J +12
Bridgestone Porenza RE-11's
Neochro racing wheel nuts
HKS hypermax III's
6 pot AP racing brakes (front)
4 pot Alcon brakes (rear)
Braided brake lines
Cusco front suspension upper mounts
Kansai front strut brace
Nismo rear strut brace
Cusco full roll cage including door bars

Interior & Body

Alpine 200W head unit
Personal steering wheel with HICAS boss
Tomei gear knob
New nismo full floor mats
Nismo 320 speedo
N1 headlights
Nismo side spats
Nismo bonnet lip
Nismo bumper ducts
Nismo rear lip spoiler
Carbon fibre intercooler surround

I've got a Rocket Dancer front lip to go on before Japfest2 and GReddy rad to go on as soon as, just trying to find some good coolant.


----------



## DaveNeedham (Dec 29, 2013)

A couple more pictures


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Your GT-R is looks great, David! - Sent you a TS shift knob earlier this week too. 
Glad to see you're enjoying it. Very difficult to find nice examples now.... despite looking all the time! :thumbsup:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Lush example!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Just having an ice cold beer after a day's working on an RX-7 in the humidity & heat outside....looking at these pics whilst I take a break...
Dave - have you been polishing that exhaust?


----------



## DaveNeedham (Dec 29, 2013)

Cheers guys! 

Thanks again Miguel, I can imagine how hard it is, no one believes me when I tell them the age of the car. A woman last week thought it was brand new.

Polishing the exhaust... I might have haha.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

DaveNeedham said:


> Cheers guys!
> 
> Thanks again Miguel, I can imagine how hard it is, no one believes me when I tell them the age of the car. A woman last week thought it was brand new.
> 
> Polishing the exhaust... I might have haha.


Yes, get this with mine.
Being on a personalised registration you get people looking round it at petrol stations trying to work out what it actually is.
They can't believe it's 22 years old.

I bet yours gets a lot of attention and is a cracking car.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

There's nought wrong with polishing. 

Dave, look up Evans Waterless coolant. Makes a lot of sense, as the boiling point is considerably higher than water and has other beneficial properties for cooling too: Evans Waterless Engine Coolants


----------



## DaveNeedham (Dec 29, 2013)

CT17 said:


> Yes, get this with mine.
> Being on a personalised registration you get people looking round it at petrol stations trying to work out what it actually is.
> They can't believe it's 22 years old.
> 
> I bet yours gets a lot of attention and is a cracking car.



Yeah I can imagine! It's good to see people's faces getting confused when you drive past. 

Cheers buddy it's had abit


----------



## DaveNeedham (Dec 29, 2013)

Miguel - Newera said:


> There's nought wrong with polishing.
> 
> Dave, look up Evans Waterless coolant. Makes a lot of sense, as the boiling point is considerably higher than water and has other beneficial properties for cooling too: Evans Waterless Engine Coolants



Cheers Miguel I'll have a look now


----------



## stevegt1 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi dave great looking r32. We spoke awhile ago. When ashley had the 4 door r32, I had the white dc2 when we met.
Im now back in a skyline again & my mate has Ashleys 32.


----------



## DaveNeedham (Dec 29, 2013)

stevegt1 said:


> Hi dave great looking r32. We spoke awhile ago. When ashley had the 4 door r32, I had the white dc2 when we met.
> Im now back in a skyline again & my mate has Ashleys 32.



Hi Steve I'm remember, I spoke to Mark only yesterday on about meeting up sometime when he's got chance with him working afters.

Glad your back in a skyline you said it wouldn't be long  Ashley's got a starlet now for some reason.

We'll all have to meet up soon!


----------



## stevegt1 (Nov 30, 2009)

Cool yeah, sounds good. & yeah ive seen the glanza on his facebook. He's selling up though isnt he?


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Cool R32


----------



## stevegt1 (Nov 30, 2009)

Saw dave last night in his new beastie!!! God dam newera thats one of the cleanest r32s ive ever seen.


----------



## DaveNeedham (Dec 29, 2013)

Cheers Steve! Your ride was very impressive too!!


----------



## stevegt1 (Nov 30, 2009)

Cheers dude. Got cams ;-)


----------



## DaveNeedham (Dec 29, 2013)

No worries. Can't get over that haha


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

glad you enjoying it


----------



## DaveNeedham (Dec 29, 2013)

Fitted the Rocket Dancer CF front lip today. Cheers to Matty and Miguel.









And also got a Nismo kill switch cigarette lighter (old print version)


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Looking great, Dave!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Front splitter sets it off nicely


----------



## DaveNeedham (Dec 29, 2013)

Cheers guys


----------



## dragerboy (May 15, 2003)

Looks lovely, Super Drager is the best looking exhaust in the universe


----------



## DaveNeedham (Dec 29, 2013)

Cheers buddy! It's silent the exhaust, more so than my mx5!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Time to get yourself to some of the clubs shows & events now with that fine looking 32 Dave :thumbsup:


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

stunning mate, nice cage too


----------



## DaveNeedham (Dec 29, 2013)

Cheers guys, yeah I might have to sometime Speed Merchant


----------

